# America's Got Talent - SF Bay Area - what happened?



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

I set my TiVo to record the premiere of America's Got Talent, and instead got Cops and Seinfeld reruns. What happened? Anybody know if they are going to show the premiere on another night?

The info banner said America's Got Talent.

BTW, I have 2 SPs for it, one on channel 11 and another on 36, because the listings made it appear that it would definitely be preempted on channel 11 but be shown on 36.


----------



## Amy1999 (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, I figured out what happened. 

Originally, when I scheduled the SP a couple of weeks ago, channel 11 was showing a ball game and channel 36 was to show AGT. So I made an SP for each channel.

At some point, unbeknownst to me, listings got changed for channel 11, no ball game, and AGT to be shown. The listing for channel 36 did not get updated, still said AGT. So the TiVo stuck with it's original plan.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Please go to nbc11.com and COMPLAIN. Ask them to re-air the show. I did.


----------



## resthome (Jan 28, 2008)

mattack said:


> Please go to nbc11.com and COMPLAIN. Ask them to re-air the show. I did.


It looks like a Comcast schedule or a TiVo problem to me. Look at the up comming schedule for the season pass. Next week shows 703 and the following week it shows it on 703 and only 706.

So what gives here?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

resthome said:


> It looks like a Comcast schedule or a TiVo problem to me. Look at the up comming schedule for the season pass. Next week shows 703 and the following week it shows it on 703 and only 706.
> 
> So what gives here?


I can't parse your sentence -- on 703 and only 706?

I have no idea what 703 and 706 are, presumably your cable channel versions of the HD channels? It sounds like it might be preempted off of NBC to KICU again.


----------



## resthome (Jan 28, 2008)

mattack said:


> I can't parse your sentence -- on 703 and only 706?
> 
> I have no idea what 703 and 706 are, presumably your cable channel versions of the HD channels? It sounds like it might be preempted off of NBC to KICU again.


Sorry about that. Your correct 703 is the HD channel for channel 11 NBC KNTV and 706 is channel 6 KICU. You are also correct in that it looks like next week 7/1/2008 KNTV in the Bay Area is preempting America's Got Talent for a baseball game. However the TiVo schedule shows it on KICU channel 6 and if you look at their schedule for 7/1/2008 you will see they do not carry America's Got Talent.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, the show is re-airing on Bravo. I would have posted about it last night, but my router went kaput (haven't yet set up the new one).

It aired today at 3pm IIRC.. They will probably air future episodes, and may do mini or full marathons at some point like other channels.


----------

